# "Transportation Techies" Meetup for Train-related Software



## Michael (Jun 26, 2018)

Thursday‎, ‎August‎ ‎30‎, ‎2018 in Washington, DC:

https://www.meetup.com/Transportation-Techies/events/251055505/

This is a meetup for coders who build transportation-related projects. The August meetup is our first time with a train theme. Seeking projects about Amtrak (or MARC or VRE). Any suggestions for fun projects? Format is show & tell: apps, hacks, web pages, dataviz, maps... anything built with code.

Please join us if you can make it!


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 26, 2018)

How about an app that shows the estimated configuration of the trains?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 26, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> How about an app that shows the estimated configuration of the trains?


That isn't hard because they all run with standardized consists.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 26, 2018)

A sort of Seatguru for Amtrak. Shows the benefits of each room and seat, based on space, features, etc.


----------

